# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to use a primitive rock sling - an easy to learn and accurate technique

## paracordist

How to use a primitive rock sling - an easy to learn and accurate technique
Filmed this yesterday while exercising the dogs. Projectile was a golf ball. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

Nice demo.  I think if you demonstrated any more with the empty sling though, that your dogs would have gone out on strike.

----------


## paracordist

My dopey dogs !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

That was a great vid. Thanks for posting.

----------


## paracordist

I've decided to do "forum" versions of my vids now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Excellent....dogs are a hoot.

Dad, dad, dad, throw it, throw it....quit fooling around, come on dad, dad, dad....would you just throw the ball......there it goes....oh no not yet....dad, dad, ..throw it.

I had a shepherd that would retrieve golf ball at the park when I would chip them at a bucket....for quite a while, but the last time, she picked up the ball, ran home and laid on the porch with the ball between her feet.....I guess she had enough.

----------


## Grizz123

I need to make one of those now... 

Is there a formula to figure the length based on a persons size or arm length?

----------


## Lamewolf

Good video, but I just don't get the "accurate" part ?  Looks like he is going more for distance than he is for accuracy ?

----------


## paracordist

I wasn't throwing for accuracy. The technique however is quite accurate and uses a natural throwing motion more intuitive and less wild than twirling overhead. Length is preference. 3' for max distance, 2' for better accuracy. +/-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grizz123

> I wasn't throwing for accuracy. The technique however is quite accurate and uses a natural throwing motion more intuitive and less wild than twirling overhead. Length is preference. 3' for max distance, 2' for better accuracy. +/-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help

----------


## Lamewolf

> I wasn't throwing for accuracy. The technique however is quite accurate and uses a natural throwing motion more intuitive and less wild than twirling overhead. Length is preference. 3' for max distance, 2' for better accuracy. +/-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I was going by the title of the thread on the accurate comment.  I have played with slings in the past and with a 3' sling I could put a tennis ball sized rock almost across the Big Sandy (not a big river) river near Ashland KY when I was younger.  I knew I had it right and it was going to go max distance when I heard it crack like a 22 rifle on release !  Never did get good enough to get accurate with though and I recently made a new 3 footer and one that is about a foot and a half long - just haven't played with them yet.

----------


## paracordist

This technique is pretty dialed in left to right. Practice on release timing is required for vertical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## finallyME

Poor little puppies.  Daddy keeps messin with them, not throwing anything!  My dog just stares at me with the old "your joking" look on her face when I throw stuff.

Great video and excellent instructions.  I wonder if it is more powerful than the old David and Goliath technique.

----------

